# How to tell the difference?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am wondering how I can tell the difference between having DP and developing schizophrenia? Thanks!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

with DP, you feel divided from yourself, as if you are not souvereign about your feelings. you still have emotions, but feel apart from them, as if they are not yours. the body feels strange and sensations cannot be related to the "i".

schizophrenia either multiplies your emotions but makes you unable to control them. then you notice reactions which you can't relate to your person (hearing voices in your head, strange opinions). or you have no feelings at all.

both people need to become united with themselves again.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

FoXS said:


> with DP, you feel divided from yourself, as if you are not souvereign about your feelings. you still have emotions, but feel apart from them, as if they are not yours. the body feels strange and sensations cannot be related to the "i".
> 
> schizophrenia either multiplies your emotions but makes you unable to control them. then you notice reactions which you can't relate to your person (hearing voices in your head, strange opinions). or you have no feelings at all.
> 
> both people need to become united with themselves again.


Thank you FoXS, that makes sense. Sometimes I really wonder if I am developing schizophrenia in addition to depersonalization. My anxiety has taken me to lots of scary places.


----------

